# good anti betting platform



## ossypk (Oct 5, 2022)

I want to introduce you to this great anti betting platform that i just found out on line ,i have been using it to make money for a month now and it safe and secure it is an easy way to make money through betting in a football match ,all you need to is just to predict incorrect scores and you are a winner and you can also make a lot of money if anyone registers through the link generated by you in the platform ,for more details please contact me for more details


----------



## ossypk (Oct 5, 2022)

ossypk said:


> I want to introduce you to this great anti betting platform that i just found out on line ,i have been using it to make money for a month now and it safe and secure it is an easy way to make money through betting in a football match ,all you need to is just to predict incorrect scores and you are a winner and you can also make a lot of money if anyone registers through the link generated by you in the platform ,for more details please contact me for more details


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

You have to predict incorrect score? 
Anti betting! never heard about this. Can I have more info?


----------



## ossypk (Oct 6, 2022)

Bradd said:


> You have to predict incorrect score?
> Anti betting! never heard about this. Can I have more info?


yeah,that is how it works and you can even make more by people registering through your link


----------



## qpLucas (Oct 7, 2022)

Bradd said:


> You have to predict incorrect score?
> Anti betting! never heard about this. Can I have more info?


it's just heavy spam across all betting forums, including ours.

Banned 6 accounts in 2 days already


----------



## ossypk (Oct 7, 2022)

qpLucas said:


> it's just heavy spam across all betting forums, including ours.
> 
> Banned 6 accounts in 2 days already


have you tried the platform and discover it a spam? you don't wake up and start making accusation without prove


----------



## qpLucas (Oct 7, 2022)

ossypk said:


> have you tried the platform and discover it a spam? you don't wake up and start making accusation without prove








Sending kisses.


----------



## Giresse (Oct 12, 2022)

qpLucas said:


> it's just heavy spam across all betting forums, including ours.
> 
> Banned 6 accounts in 2 days already


Wow! They just keep developing new strategies nowadays


----------



## Darkness (Oct 12, 2022)

link is not working, possibly blocked in my country


----------

